# Cryptocoryne, what's the allure?



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

My wife asked me once while staring at my prized C. beckettii, "What is that ugly brown plant?" :roll: 

Why are we all so crazy about these plants?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Better than sword plants.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

This is NOT an ugly brown plant.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I think it's their endless variability and generally attractive shape. They tend to grow so well that most people tend to think favorably of them, yet there are some that are challenging enough that they provide even the most experienced keeper a run for his money. I like to think of them as the Orchids of the aquarium world. 

Personally, I love Crypts because of their color and shape. I'm a big fan of lanceolate rosette plants like crypts and swords. I'm more partial to the darkness of their foliage and the subtle colors that often appear. Not to mention, they have a much prettier flower, as far as coloration goes, than do swords and they generally stay a lot smaller.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Phil Edwards said:


> I love Crypts because of their color and shape. I'm a big fan of lanceolate rosette plants like crypts and swords. I'm more partial to the darkness of their foliage and the subtle colors that often appear.


I totally agree!

There massive root structures they create are also amazing, 
although it make them a PIA to move! :shock:


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

Love doesn't need reasons!!!! Glad to find a dedicated Crypt forum at last!!!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey Budak,

Welcome to APC! I haven't seen you in a while, how're things over at AQ?


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

I have been travelling as well as busy with both work, family and my aquaria in the past months, with little time sadly to visit the local crypt locales. This forum looks like it's been around for quite a while, but I somehow missed it altogether!!


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

i love crypts of they are pretty easy compared to other aquatic plants...


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I never understood it either, until the bug just sort of snuck up and bit. All of the sudden I'm trying to grow every Crypt I can get my hands on.

It's sort of like a Radiohead album. You can't really dig it at all at first. Then one day you listen to it, and suddenly you can't shut it off.

The Crypt bug is definitely a sneaker.


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey Budak,

I am still waiting for you to bring me window shopping in nature. 

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

do you go outside to pick crypts out in singapore??? i might go on a missionary trip to singapore so i might be joining you hehe.


----------



## OldManShiver (Mar 30, 2004)

Error said:


> It's sort of like a Radiohead album. You can't really dig it at all at first. Then one day you listen to it, and suddenly you can't shut it off.


hahah! Amen to that!

I think one thing is that the requirements of most Crypts prevent folks from having to break the bank on pressurized CO2 and lots of lighting. Many of them also grow to that mid-size where they can be used for different effects in all sizes of tanks.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I couldn't agree more. Also, Crypts seem to have a knack for having so many alternative leaf morphologies. The same plant can have dramatically different leaf shape, color, size; all take place underwater. Not emersed morphological changes!

Paul


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I love them because they are Aroids. I want a trumpet flower to grow in my vivariums. Also, its a great vivarium plant since the soil often is too wet for other tropical plants, and is a good candidate for water features. In reality, I just love all Aroids.


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

I am new to Crypts but already understand the allure. They remind me more of something truly 'aquatic' compared to some other plants. Swords are nice, but they remind me too much of like house plants growing underwater whereas the Crypts. look like something straight from the wild. 
Also on the practical level, I am finding them are nice because of the tolerance for light levels and water conditions (especially for newbies), are very easy to plant in the substrate, and will stay put (unlike stem plants I have tried). Plus the color varieties are very neat. The Crypt Red Wendtii in my tank is the best accent plant I can find.

Also I think it is neat how the fish can swim through them, especially streamlined or minnow fish like tetras and danios.


----------



## gacp (Sep 11, 2006)

Can't tell for the life of me. I know it is in part because I am a confessed Neotropics chauvinist , but it can't be the only reason. I *love* _Echinodorus_ spp., but _Cryptocoryne_ spp. have left me pretty much unmoved so far.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

Phil Edwards said:


> I think it's their endless variability and generally attractive shape. They tend to grow so well that most people tend to think favorably of them, yet there are some that are challenging enough that they provide even the most experienced keeper a run for his money. I like to think of them as the Orchids of the aquarium world.
> 
> Personally, I love Crypts because of their color and shape. I'm a big fan of lanceolate rosette plants like crypts and swords. I'm more partial to the darkness of their foliage and the subtle colors that often appear. Not to mention, they have a much prettier flower, as far as coloration goes, than do swords and they generally stay a lot smaller.


That pretty much summs it up for me. 
I recently also have grown a fondness for crypts.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I've just planted my first evr crypt scape (balansae, wenditii green and brown, undulata, parva) and I'm looking forward to the steady evolution with minimal pruning etc. The textures and colours are more natural too IMO. Personally I do not like gawdy stems and high-impact scapes. 

Crypts are are understated beauty.


----------

